# First Friday Of The Year.!



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Started the last Friday and also the first Friday thread.

Well here is what I have on:










Thanks

deano


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Longines Spirit for me:


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Longines for me too today.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Doxa Sub600T-Graph Pro for me


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Monaco today


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Rare Kienzle Atlantis Mechanique. Unitas 6497 movement.

Rare because one of the few produced with a full set of digits, the normal Kienzle

has only the even numbered Arabic numerals.










Roy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RLT36


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RLT17 on Banda burgundy crocodile:










Cheers


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

My latest Seiko 7A and a rather smart one if I do say so myself:










Too little light for a decent picture I'm afraid and I've yet to master using the flash without getting hideous glare on the crystal.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Seiko 6309-7290 for me today









It seems to be Longines day today - all three pictured so far are belting watches









Picture half inched off the web & used without permission


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Fancied a change, so O&W Special for me today.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

No supprise from me this morning









My latest beauty....

*Seagull 1963, cal.ST19, 19 Zuan.*

(Made in China by the Tianjin Seagull Watch Group Company & distributed

by the Tsinlien Sea-Gull Co. Ltd. Movement based on the Venus cal.175)










(With thanks to The Welshman for the details







)

BTW it`s only on this strap temporarily until I can get something more suitable


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

Love that Seagull apart from the crown, sorry but, yeeurgh!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Jeremy67 said:


> Love that Seagull apart from the crown, sorry but, yeeurgh!


Fair enough, each to there own 

I love it


----------



## Dru (Dec 6, 2006)

Yellow Sammy for me today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

quoll said:


> Longines for me too today.


Must resist, must resist, oh bugger, another one for the wanted list


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

My customised (by Roy) RLT4 on one of Roys Hirsch Liberty straps...superb straps.. (avert your gaze Mach!







)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I really do like this one... its a Classic!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Going with this one today. Just got it back from having an overhaul, running very sweet now she is, cheers Jase for sorting it 










Need to get a new strap (this one is stolen from my OM) any thoughts welcome


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

sorry for the crappy pic, but it just arrived.










reminder to self: must take off hang tag and crystal protector before taking photos!

Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

no Andy... thats a cool pic!

I love the look of the O7... its got lots of Vintage Omega about it and makes a great everyday modern PP.... nice score Andy... mine will be here any day now


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JonW said:


> I really do like this one... its a Classic!


I do love that invisible watch of yours!!


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Gone with the Steelfish ..










But will swap out for this when time to hit the bars!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hee hee at least you can see most of the pic today Hippo!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JonW said:


> hee hee at least you can see most of the pic today Hippo!


Yours is still invisable though, how do I turn the 710 image filter off??!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Today


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

There's not a lot I wouldn't do to get my hands on this watch.



hotmog said:


>


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hippo said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > hee hee at least you can see most of the pic today Hippo!
> ...


Ooops, I thought u were joking... you must have a filter setup ignoring imageshack pics... anyone else not seeing it?


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Some lovely kit out there today chaps.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ohhh... nice Chronoris Russ!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

MarkF said:


> There's not a lot I wouldn't do to get my hands on this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mark, I'm probably going to regret this later... but if you really are that interested I'm prepared to let it go for what I paid - PM me if so. If I'd known in hindsight that Hakim's Sinn was going to come up just a week later, and then this gorgeous piece of 19th century hardware which was an absolute *MUST HAVE* you understand,










I'd have curbed my impulse for the 'Special', because the chickens have now really come home to roost. My credit card bill for last month has just dropped through the letterbox, and almost took my jaw with it - it is not a pretty sight. But at the time, I had an unfulfilled need, and you know what these urges are like!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

It's going to a new home next month! Hope you'll enjoy it Mark!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

hotmog said:


> It's going to a new home next month! Hope you'll enjoy it Mark!


I was gutted when I saw this was sold before I'd even seen the update, IMO people with over 3000 posts should get updates 3 hours before everybody else.







I've even considered begging Roy to see if there was the teeniest chance of another so i am a happy man today.









Things are beginning to mount up again though.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> hotmog said:
> 
> 
> > It's going to a new home next month! Hope you'll enjoy it Mark!
> ...


I wonder how long it`ll be Mark?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Mac, I do have "keepers" you know







Five or six in fact and this will be joining them so there!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Mac, I do have "keepers" you know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`m glad to hear it Mark, I`d hate to have a repeat of the Citizen 7 saga









BTW have you seen this Citizen Crystal 7, item 270060397206 ?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RLT29 so far.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Today


Where did you find that one Mark? it's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m glad to hear it Mark, I`d hate to have a repeat of the Citizen 7 saga
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't lead the poor lad into temptation, Mach. His nerves are shot to pieces already and it's only 5th January!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Well done Mark. That O&W is lovely and I'd have nabbed it myself if I'd been in time.

RLT30 with Unitas 6497 for me today:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

unlcky alf said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Today
> ...


Hi







It came from the Polish internet auction Allegro, it had loads of great gear before Ebay opened for business there. It took me 3 years to find it even though Atlantics are much more popular on the continent than here in the UK. IMO the Atlantic Worldmasters (Plain and fluted faces) are the best looking watches ever









BTW that is not a scratch on the glass just office debris.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jasonm said:


> RLT36


that is such a quailty looking watch


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark, its gone on my wish list. If you ever happen to get bored with yours (unlikely I know) drop me a line.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Russ said:


> Some lovely kit out there today chaps.


BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2004)

Oris Full Steel wolrtimer for me today







,have to say some gorgeous watches today







,do you think we are turning into a self appreciation society


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

This has been my daily wear now for a few weeks, can't see why you need more than one.

None of the watches in this thread are remotely interesting or atttractive -

(_Apart from the Doxa chrono, Longines Chrono. Tag Chrono, Seiko 7A, Le Jour, Sub, Oris_) - there see I am really on the wagon









Prosperous and happy new year to all









Derek


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2004)

that should be worldtimer by the way









Why does Wnie make you do this


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

This for me today










And my new Citizen from Roy's January Sale


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This for me today:

Rado Green Horse



















Regards

Mark


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> RLT29 so far.


Nice on Alan. How blue is the dial? as you can never tell when they are angled.

I have a case, now all I need is the dial. I will get one, one day.










PS. Thanks for the PM the other day, forgot to reply, sorry.

Roy


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

This one for me today until I start the kitchen renovation.

'72 Hamilton Electric


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

USEDMODEL said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > RLT29 so far.
> ...


Thanks Roy,

How blue, well I would say it isn't a bright blue that screams at you it just goes well with the design IMO if that makes sense?









I think RLT showed us again how brilliant he is at watchmaking with this one.









The only pic at the moment I have of this one not at an angle is crap, but here goes just for you... but at least you can see the dial colour "depth" appear to change with the reflection.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > Bladerunner said:
> ...


Thanks Alan.

I want one and I want one now.

Just have to be patient, I suppose.









Roy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


I`ve got two and you can`t have one









.......


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > Bladerunner said:
> ...


How I hate you Butler
















you will







once too often Mac.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


OK if I ever decide to let it go you`ll be the 1st to know, ruddy `eck man you`ve already got first dibs on the Le Cheminant what more do you want, blood?









Of course as mentioned before I rarely `flip` my watches


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

USEDMODEL said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


Yor welcome Roy.


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

shiny shiny!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

pg tips said:


>


I like that PG, the hands also for some reason remind me of a Seiko.


----------

